

CSS3 animated Christmas card - m_aleksandrova
http://marynaaleksandrova.info/labs/christmas-card/

======
alxndr
Thanks for the "there will be music" warning.

So this is base64 images that are animated with CSS3?

~~~
m_aleksandrova
:) 'So this is base64 images that are animated with CSS3?' true

------
lpinca
Nice and clean. Well done.

~~~
w0utert
It's nice, but it there are some drawing errors on Safari (6.0.2), the
Christmas tree flickers and ends up behind the buildings.

I remember a few years back when animated Christmas cards using Flash became
popular. It's nice to see that we're almost at the point you can do all of
this without a plugin :-)

~~~
jggonz
The trick is to never use IE or Safari for demos that use new technologies! =)

~~~
hnriot
except that the iPad runs safari...

If a demo doesn't work on the iPad it's broken.

~~~
fijal
er no. iPad is broken. If apple provides a platform that doesn't respect
standards _and_ disallows other browsers from working as they're intended to,
it does not mean the entire world that does not feel like supporting the
walled garden is broken.

~~~
AgentConundrum
There are two different forms of broken - something that doesn't conform to a
published spec, and something that doesn't work on something with significant
market share. The person you're replying to is referring to the latter.

It's a colloquialism referring to a users broken expectations. If a user tries
to open a page and it doesn't render properly, the user will blame the page,
not the device. If a website renders wrong, that's the websites problem.

If the site uses a feature that is unsupported (or poorly supported) by a
browser with significant market share, then its the sites responsibility to
fail gracefully. You can rant until you're blue in the face about how the
iPad/Safari should handle these things better, but most users simply don't
care about your particular definition of "broken". They only know the site
doesn't work.

~~~
fijal
I want to see you ranting like that next time a technology demo doesn't work
on ie. Also, do you have any figures for ad market share on browsers?

